# PW Arlington VA?



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Anyone have an idea what PW would be in Arlington VA?


 ELEC0026-001 06/01/2009

Rates Fringes 

Electricians.....................$ 37.60 12.28+a

a. PAID HOLIDAYS: New Year's Day, Martin Luther King Jr.'s
Birthday, Inauguration Day, Memorial Day, Fourth of July,
Labor Day, Veterans Day, Thanksgiving Day, the day after
Thanksgiving and Christmas Day or days designated as legal
holidays by the Federal Government.

Davis-Bacon by State is pretty useful.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks like I will not see an increase. :no:

The guy that was with me may be happy.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Looks like I will not see an increase. :no:



you can always make more.....

How about the "Fringes" if your benefit plan and retirement doesn't equal the P.W. you would be owed the difference.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Traveling for work huh? I've done a little, before I was in the local. It's O.K as long as your with the right guy's. It does get old after a while though.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> you can always make more.....
> 
> How about the "Fringes" if your benefit plan and retirement doesn't equal the P.W. you would be owed the difference.


I will get a print out with any check that includes PW wage.

The print out will show exactly how my take home pay was arrived at. No secrets.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I will get a print out with any check that includes PW wage.
> 
> The print out will show exactly how my take home pay was arrived at. No secrets.



I'm talking about your insurance and pension. They would have to equal the $12.28 ph. Or you would be owed the difference.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Traveling for work huh? I've done a little, before I was in the local. It's O.K as long as your with the right guy's. It does get old after a while though.


Just a few days, went through your town. I waved but I did not see you wave back. :jester:










I did not meet the guy I was traveling with until I picked him up at his house at 3 AM, luckily he turned out to be a good guy.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> I'm talking about your insurance and pension. They would have to equal the $12.28 ph. Or you would be owed the difference.


Dude, I know:thumbsup: and all this info will be on the print out.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Just a few days, went through your town. I waved but I did not see you wave back. :jester:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:. If your ever through again and want a good drink and a decent meal let me know.

I promise I wouldn't even spit in it.:laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Was the guy from the Philadelphia area?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> Was the guy from the Philadelphia area?


No, I live in South-Central PA. I told Bob that next time he comes at 3 in the morning, just knock on the door lightly. Ringing the bell wakes up the dogs, and they wake up the whole house.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> I promise I wouldn't even spit in it.:laughing:


:laughing:

Alcohol kills germs so I might chance it.



slickvic277 said:


> Was the guy from the Philadelphia area?


No, central CT.



MDShunk said:


> No, I live in South-Central PA. I told Bob that next time he comes at 3 in the morning, just knock on the door lightly. Ringing the bell wakes up the dogs, and they wake up the whole house.


Could I get to the door unheard past the piles of tools, and left over material?:laughing:

I picture your place to look like the ones those 'American Pickers' go to. :jester:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

> Bob Badger;218654]:laughing:
> 
> Alcohol kills germs so I might chance it.


We could have a drink and then I could prove that I don't smell funny regardless of what MDShunk says.:laughing:





> No, central CT.


You guy's had a long drive.Straight through?





> Could I get to the door unheard past the piles of tools, and left over material?:laughing:
> 
> I picture your place to look like the ones those 'American Pickers' go to. :jester:


:thumbup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> :
> 
> I picture your place to look like the ones those 'American Pickers' go to. :jester:


:laughing: I love that show.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> No, I live in South-Central PA. I told Bob that next time he comes at 3 in the morning, just knock on the door lightly. Ringing the bell wakes up the dogs, and they wake up the whole house.


 
Didn't I read somewhere that most people that know you and come to your house just walks into the front door?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

jbfan said:


> Didn't I read somewhere that most people that know you and come to your house just walks into the front door?


Only if they are dressed like this ....


----------

